# upper american fork creek



## husker (Sep 16, 2007)

son and i hit the upper creek above tibble. creek still running fast. But we did happen to catch some fish. Caught four eight to nine inch browns. We were using #16 pmd and a tan elk hair caddis.Creek is always alot of fun never very big but scenery is wonderful and always good for a few hours of fishing. we try and fish it a couple times a year. 

husker


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

That's a good spot to keep in mind in the fall when the browns spawn. It's a lot of fun.


----------



## fish4me (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm learning how to fly fish so I'll have to try that area. Thanks.


----------



## paraAdams (Apr 1, 2008)

i have been up to Silver Lake Flat twice in the last month, but that's the only place i have fished anywhere in AF canyon.
i'd love to try the creek. Are you talking about the inlet that leads into Tibble? How fare up does one need to go to park? Thanks!!


----------



## husker (Sep 16, 2007)

we park before you turn to granite flats camp ground. we then fish the creek on the north end.it was still high but caught some on 16 pmd.have fun and goodluck


----------

